# scald protection sink



## jmc (Mar 11, 2014)

New hotel, 2009 IPC

General does not want to protect from scalding of sinks in all common areas. I am telling General that they need scald protection under all sinks in common area bathrooms. They only want to put up a sign next to one sink and protect the one with sign. They are all side by side, same height. I cannot find anything in the code that allows this.

I honestly do not understand their argument against but I believe ALL sinks need scald protection. Thoughts?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Mar 11, 2014)

Not sure what IPC section you are referring to?

This would apply to all sinks

IPC

416.5 Tempered water for public hand-washing facilities.

Tempered water shall be delivered from public hand-washing facilities. Tempered water shall be delivered through an approved water-temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 or CSA B125.3.

This would apply to all sink drains that a wheelchair could use. It is not protection from scalding that is required for drains, it is protection from sharp and abrasive surfaces

ANSI

606.6 Exposed Pipes and Surfaces.

Water supply and drainpipes under lavatories and sinks shall be insulated or otherwise configured to protect against contact. There shall be no sharp or abrasive surfaces under lavatories and sinks.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Mar 11, 2014)

They may be referencing,

607.1 Where required. In residential occupancies, hot water shall be supplied to all plumbing fixtures and equipment utilized for bathing, washing, culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance. In nonresidential occupancies, hot water shall be supplied for culinary purposes, cleansing, laundry or building maintenance purposes. In nonresidential occupancies, hot water or tempered water shall be supplied for bathing and washing purposes. Tempered water shall be supplied through a water temperature limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070 and shall limit the tempered water to a maximum of 110ºF (43ºC). This provision shall not supersede the requirement for protective shower valves in accordance with Section 424.3.


----------



## Dr. J (Mar 11, 2014)

First of all, clarify what you are asking – tempering of water to protect against scalding or padding/shielding required to protect wheelchair users from sharp objects.

If padding/shielding, not all sinks require padding/shielding.  This is a subject of accessibility. From a code minimum perspective you only need to protect the percentage of fixtures that are required to be accessible.  However, beyond code minimum, a good goal is to not have “regular person” sinks and sinks for “those people”.   Yeah, I know the industry generally makes only the minimum amount of water closets accessible, but for new construction in a bank of otherwise equal lavatories, it is just not good form to hang a sign on the lavatories stating “here is the special sink for people like you”.

If tempered water is the issue, not all sinks require scald protection.  IPC 416.5 is the correct code reference.  Two factors are must be present for the code to require that a fixture have an ASSE 1070 (anti-scald) valve – PUBLIC, and HAND WASHING.  You are allowed to have hot water rather than tempered water (IPC 607.1) if those two factors are not present.  Your situation sounds like public handwashing, so yes, in this case, all the lavatories in the common area toilet room need ASSE 1070 valves.

BTW, what does the General Contractor have to do with this design decision anyway - what’s on the plans?


----------



## Span (Mar 13, 2014)

09 UPC 413.1 Still have "limitation of hot water temperature for public lavztories" but on current 13 UPC it disapeared. It only has limitation of hot water in bathtubs and whirlpool bathtubs. Seems like is a health dept or MFG's requirement, cleanliness issues will dictate  if a fixture is required to have hot water. In case fo lavatories for public places, the temperature of the hot water is limited to 120F to avoid scalding. The code does not give direction on how to accomplish this for lavatories other than prohibit the use of hot water thermostat for temperature control.


----------

